# Red Zebra losing color



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know if this is something I should be worried about. I feel like it's just the natural order of things. I've got this male red zebra, he's probably around 2.5". What I've noticed is that as he's getting growing, he's been losing his color. Around the mouth he's almost pale and he's almost like a peachy color overall. I've also got a female, that i got at the same time who's orange is still really deep. they've been eating the same thing. I feed them NLS medium pellets. My parameters are normal, nothing out of the ordinary. Around 8.3 pH, ~0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, ~0 nitrates. I keep on top of with my weekly water changes. His eating's good...no loss of appetite. Full of energy...he's pretty strong headed in the tank, so it's not like he's taking a submissive role. Is it normal that a male slowly losing his color? I mean I thought that in africans, males were the ones to keep the nice bright colors, to attract the females. Could it be since he's the only male red zebra, and he feels he doesn't have competition?


----------

